# Nissan Celebrates 50th Anniversary of the Z with Special Edition Model



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *The 2018 Nissan 370Z Heritage Edition will make its debut at the New York Auto Show next week.*
> 
> The special model is scheduled to arrive Nissan dealerships nationwide this spring and incorporates enhancements to the 370Z Coupe for the 2018 model year, including new headlight and rear combination light treatment, new rear fascia paint scheme, smoke chrome door handles and new Exedy high-performance clutch for the manual transmission. The Heritage Edition package is available on the base model 370Z and is offered in two exterior colors: Chicane Yellow and Magnetic Black. The Chicane Yellow model is contrasted by black outside mirrors, gloss black graphics and yellow interior trim while the Magnetic Black version features gloss silver graphics and yellow interior trim.


Read more about Nissan Celebrates 50th Anniversary of the Z with Special Edition Model at AutoGuide.com.


----------

